# List of 2013 3D Shoots in Eastern Ontario



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Here is a list of 3D Shoots in Eastern Ontario and Western Quebec that I have collected so far. Note that there are not ANY shoots in April. Hopefully some clubs will soon fill that gap.


January 13, 2013 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, École Secondaire l'Escale1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM, BBQ lunch 

January 13, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

January 20, 2013 - Les Archers d'Aylmer (Aylmer Archers), Indoor 3D, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, École Secondaire Grande-Rivière 100, rue Broad, Gatineau, Registration 8:30 to 11:00 AM, 2x15 targets, serve lunch

January 20, 2013 - Petawawa Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 10:00 AM Start, Petawawa Archery Club South Side Community Center

February 3, 2013 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Quebec 3D Pro, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM, 2 x 15 targets

February 10, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

February 24, 2013 - Petawawa Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 10:00 AM Start, Petawawa Archery Club South Side Community Center

March 10, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

March 17, 2013 - Grenville Fish and Game, Indoor 3D, 2596 Campbell rd north Prescott, 2 x 20 targets, Registration 8AM to 10AM, serve lunch

March 24, 2013 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, École Secondaire l'Escale1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM, BBQ lunch 

May 5, 2013 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets, 8:00 to 10:00 AM Random Start

May 11, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

May 26, 2013 - Napanee Rod and Gun Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start 

June 1-2, 2013 - Parkline Sportsman Club, Outdoor 3D, 2 Day Archery Weekend, Dinner and Silent Auction

June 2, 2013 - Durham Archers, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun 

June 9, 2013 - Kingston Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, 

July 28, 2013 - Durham Archers, Outdoor 3D, Charity Shoot, 10:00 AM Shotgun 

July 28, 2013 - Petawawa Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Start, Petawawa Archery Club Outdoor Range

August 3-4, 2013 - P & P Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, Charity Shoot for the Hospital in Perth, 32 Targets per day. Lunch and Dinner, $1200.00 Money Round, 8:00 AM Random Start, Camping on Site

August 10-11, 2012 - North Bay Bowhunters & Archers, “Running Bear Shoot”, Outdoor 3D, hosted at the Nipissing Rifle and Revolver Club (1545 Hwy 17 East), Registration will commence at 7:30am Saturday, 8:00 AM Start

August 25, 2013 - Napanee Rod and Gun Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start 

September 14, 2013 - Parkline Sportsman Club, Outdoor 3D, Hunter's Fun Shoot, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start

September 15, 2013 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets, 8:00 to 10:00 AM Random Start


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Another tournament was just announced

January 26, 2013 - Club de tir à l'arc Arcampi (Valleyfield), Indoor 3D, Quebec Pro-3D, Crossbows are not permitted at this tournament, 202 Alphonse-Desjardins, Valleyfield, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM, serve lunch


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

thanks for the list Bill :thumbs_up
this thread should be made a sticky. how about it Pierre ?


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks bill


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great posting. Has YCB announced any dates for next year? They always put on a couple of great shoots each year.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Rob you can see YCB dates on the OAA web site


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt thanks bill


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

another one is in Chelsea Qc, ARCHEE de la Vallee on April 27th and 28th,the 27th all classes no crossbows,the 28th trad only
http://www.archers-vallee.com/tournois
thaks for the info bill


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

January 26, 2013 - Club de tir à l'arc Arcampi (Valleyfield), Indoor 3D, Quebec Pro-3D, Crossbows are not permitted, 202 Alphonse-Desjardins, Valleyfield, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM, serve lunch 

February 3, 2013 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Quebec Pro-3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378, chemin Papineau, Papineauville, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM, 2 x 15 targets

February 9, 2013 - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Indoor 3D, 300 Boulevard Perrot (in the basement of the Ste-Rose de Lima church), no crossbows allowed, bring lunch

February 10, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

February 24, 2013 - Petawawa Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 10:00 AM Start, Petawawa Archery Club South Side Community Center

March 10, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

March 16, 2013 - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Indoor 3D, 300 Boulevard Perrot (in the basement of the Ste-Rose de Lima church), no crossbows allowed, bring lunch

March 17, 2013 - Grenville Fish and Game, Indoor 3D, 2596 Campbell Road north Prescott, 2 x 20 targets, Registration 8AM to 10AM, serve lunch

March 24, 2013 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, École Secondaire l'Escale1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM, BBQ lunch 

April 21, 2013 - Grenville Fish and Game, Outdoor 3D, 2596 Campbell Road north Prescott, 2 x 20 targets, Registration 8AM to 10AM, serve lunch

April 27, 2013 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), Outdoor 3D, All Catagories (NO CROSSBOWS), Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM

April 28, 2013 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), Outdoor 3D, Traditional Shoot, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM

May 5, 2013 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets, 8:00 to 10:00 AM Random Start

May 11, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60

May 26, 2013 - Napanee Rod and Gun Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start 

June 1, 2013 - Club de tir à l'arc Arcampi (Valleyfield), Outdoor 3D, 663 Boulevard du Bord de l'Eau, Grande-Île, QC

June 1-2, 2013 - Parkline Sportsman Club, Outdoor 3D, 2 Day Archery Weekend, Dinner and Silent Auction

June 2, 2013 - Durham Archers, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun 

June 9, 2013 - Kingston Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start

June 30, 2013 (Date pending confirmation) - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Outdoor 3D, PRO-3D, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, 1717 boul. Don Quichotte (just before The Ile Perrot Golf & Country Club)

July 28, 2013 - Durham Archers, Outdoor 3D, Charity Shoot, 10:00 AM Shotgun 

July 28, 2013 - Petawawa Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Start, Petawawa Archery Club Outdoor Range

August 3-4, 2013 - P & P Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, Charity Shoot for the Hospital in Perth, 32 Targets per day. Lunch and Dinner, $1200.00 Money Round, 8:00 AM Random Start, Camping on Site

August 10-11, 2012 - North Bay Bowhunters & Archers, “Running Bear Shoot”, Outdoor 3D, hosted at the Nipissing Rifle and Revolver Club (1545 Hwy 17 East) just off of Hwy 17, turn off Hwy 17 on the south side of the highway west of the west end of Centennial, Registration will commence at 7:30am Saturday, 8:00 AM Start

August 25, 2013 - Napanee Rod and Gun Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start 

August 25, 2013 (Date pending confirmation) - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Outdoor 3D, PRO-3D, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, 1717 boul. Don Quichotte (just before The Ile Perrot Golf & Country Club)

September 14, 2013 - Parkline Sportsman Club, Outdoor 3D, Hunter's Fun Shoot, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start

September 15, 2013 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets, 8:00 to 10:00 AM Random Start


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Another shoot to add to the list

August 25, 2013 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea, Quebec), Outdoor 3D, Hunting Practice Shoot, All Catagories (NO CROSSBOWS), Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

if you've never been to the hunter shoot in chelsea aug 25th its differant, a real treat no real classes as other shoots ,either compound or trad, junior or adult,male or female no binoculars,its a real fun shoot,you follow the trail shoot in marked areas you can walk forward but you can't walk back so if you think there might be a better shot up ahead sometimes well it don't happen and you get no shot.a great day out for sure.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I'm looking for somebody to bring a arrows from Kitchener to Kingston. Anybody out there traveling this area in the next little while?

Gilles


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT :darkbeer:


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

April 7th just added les Archer de Buckingham,quebec Pro3D,arena Joseph-Lucien Malo.378 papineau,Papineauville Qc.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

NEW DATES ADDED:

March 10, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60.

March 16, 2013 - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Indoor 3D, 300 Boulevard Perrot (in the basement of the Ste-Rose de Lima church), no crossbows allowed, bring lunch.

March 17, 2013 - Grenville Fish and Game, Indoor 3D, 2596 Campbell Road north Prescott, 2 x 20 targets, Registration 8AM to 10AM, serve lunch.

March 24, 2013 - Rockland Field Archers, Indoor 3D, École Secondaire l'Escale1535 av. du Parc, Rockland, Registration 8:00 to 10:30 AM, BBQ lunch. 

April 7, 2013 - Les Archers de Buckingham, Indoor 3D, Quebec Pro-3D, Aréna Joseph-Lucien Malo 378 Rue Papineau, Papineauville, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM, 2 x 15 targets.

April 21, 2013 - Grenville Fish and Game, Outdoor 3D, 2596 Campbell Road north Prescott, 2 x 20 targets, Registration 8AM to 10AM, serve lunch.

April 27, 2013 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), Outdoor 3D, All Catagories (NO CROSSBOWS), Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM.

April 28, 2013 - Les Archers de la Vallée (Chelsea), Outdoor 3D, Traditional Shoot, Registration 8:00 to 10:00 AM.

May 5, 2013 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets, 8:00 to 10:00 AM Random Start.

May 11, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, Indoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60.

May 26, 2013 - Napanee Rod and Gun Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start .

June 1, 2013 - Club de tir à l'arc Arcampi (Valleyfield), Outdoor 3D, 663 Boulevard du Bord de l'Eau, Grande-Île, Quebec.

June 1-2, 2013 - Parkline Sportsman Club, Outdoor 3D, 2 Day Archery Weekend, Dinner and Silent Auction.

June 2, 2013 - Club Flèche d'Argent de Hull (Boulevard de la Technologie à Gatineau (secteur Hull, Quebec)), Outdoor 3D, 8:30 AM to 10:30 AM Registration.

June 2, 2013 - Durham Archers, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun.

June 9, 2013 - Kingston Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start.

June 30, 2013 (Date pending confirmation) - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Outdoor 3D, PRO-3D, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, 1717 boul. Don Quichotte (just before The Ile Perrot Golf & Country Club).

July 27-28, 2013 - Mad River Club, County 15, Lacona, NY, USA, Outdoor 3D, 40 Targets, Modified IBO Rules, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, Lunch and supper can be purchased, Vendors onsite, Registration 8-10AM on Saturday.

July 28, 2013 - Durham Archers, Outdoor 3D, Charity Shoot, 10:00 AM Shotgun.

July 28, 2013 - Petawawa Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Start, Petawawa Archery Club Outdoor Range.

August 3-4, 2013 - P & P Archery Club, Outdoor 3D, Charity Shoot for the Hospital in Perth, 32 Targets per day. Lunch and Dinner, $1200.00 Money Round, 8:00 AM Random Start, Camping on Site.

August 10-11, 2013 - North Bay Bowhunters & Archers, “Running Bear Shoot”, Outdoor 3D, hosted at the Nipissing Rifle and Revolver Club (1545 Hwy 17 East) just off of Hwy 17, turn off Hwy 17 on the south side of the highway west of the west end of Centennial, Registration will commence at 7:30am Saturday, 8:00 AM Start.

August 24-25, 2013 - Tupper Lake Archers, Tupper Lake, NY USA, Outdoor 3D, Mountain Challenge, CROSSBOWS ARE NOT ALLOWED.

August 25, 2013 - Napanee Rod and Gun Club, Outdoor 3D, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start .

August 25, 2013 (Date pending confirmation) - Les Archers Perrotdamois (L’Ile Perrot), Outdoor 3D, PRO-3D, CROSSBOWS ALLOWED, 1717 boul. Don Quichotte (just before The Ile Perrot Golf & Country Club).

September 1, 2013 - Norfolk Archery Club, Cemetery Rd, Norfolk, NY USA, Larry Butler 315-769-3140, Outdoor 3D, CROSSBOWS ARE NOT ALLOWED.

September 14, 2013 - Parkline Sportsman Club, Outdoor 3D, Hunter's Fun Shoot, 10:00 AM Shotgun Start.

September 15, 2013 - Ottawa Archers, Outdoor 3D, 2 X15 Targets, 8:00 to 10:00 AM Random Start.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

A Correction...

May 11, 2013 - Flying Feathers Archery Club, OUTDOOR 3D, 9:00 AM Random Start, serve lunch, 25543 Highway 60.

Just received an email from Joe stating that if spring does not hurry up we may need snowshoes!


----------

